# Huffman Oil Bottle



## Gina (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone know about a quart sized Huffman oil bottle, with the metal spout on it?
 It has the letters embossed in it.  Wondering what it is worth?
 Thanks for any info!
 Also, if anyone knows of any bottle shows in Tennessee, please let me know, my Dad is an avid collector.
 Thanks,
 Gina


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know about the bottle but here's a show. Problem is I don't know what year it was for. A few others showed up that have past but you could write them too. Google "bottle shows" and see what you find.

 State of Franklin Antique Bottle & Collectibles Association's 8th Annual Show & Sale at the Appalachian Fairgrounds in Gray, TN. (Johnson City, TN - Bristol, TN-VA area) - 200 tables available - Friday, May 5th setup and early buyers ($10.00 admission) 12 PM - 6 PM; Saturday, May 6th open to the public with free admission 8 AM - 2 PM. Contact: MELISSA MILNER (423) 928-4445 or email: mmilner12@chartertn.net


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

HI Gina, If this is what you have, its a gas station oil bottle. Back in the days of full service gas stations the gas attendent would fill 8 of these and put them in a carrier like a milk man. They were used to top off the oil in customers cars. They date from the 1930s to the 1950s and are very collectable. Depending on the age and what is embossed or enameled on them they run from $20 to the hundreds with the average being $20 to $50.


----------



## bottleboy311 (Jan 17, 2006)

Gina, I purchased a Huffman Gas Station Oil Bottle w/ Spout about 12 years ago. However, the one I bought was not embossed, like yours, but had three color red, white and blue (pyro) paint applied label. It was in great shape, hade a nice logo and was very clean, almost mint. I paid $40.00 for it which was probably more than it was worth at that time. But, I bought for my Uncle whoose last name was Huffman. Also he had work at a gas station in the late 40's to early 50's putting himself through college. He past away a few years ago and now my cousin has it.

 Paint applied label oil bottles are newer than your embossed. However being newer they are some times more valuable than embossed. The are get higher prices I beleive for 2 reasons. 1) people like them better because they have nice colors and display very well.  2) there are not as many of them out there. When paint applied labels bottles started to replace embossed bottles, gas station were begining to stop buying oil in bulk.

 Prior to oil cans, gas station bought oil in bulk, 55 gallon drums and larger. When a car needed oil the station the attendent would get out the quart oil bottle, take the metal spout off, pump out the oil out of the bulk container into the bottle, replace the spout to the bottle and put the oil in the car. The attendents back than also washed your windows and checked the air in your tires. Then they came out with oil cans with reusalble spouts, so there was no need for oil bottles any more. Today of course we have plastic oil bottles with the spot built in.

 A interesting thing about the metal spouts on the oil bottles. Most of the spouts have the same threading as a Mason Style Fruit Jar.  You can take the spout off the oil bottle and put it will fit a Ball Perfect Mason Jar. I bought a few spouts only that had never been used. I take Ball Mason Jars, fill them up with mixed nuts, M & M's or any other small eatible item. Then put the oil spout on the jar and when guests over, they have a snack despenser. They just pick up the jar, turn it over and pour the goodies onto their hand. They make a great conversation piece too. However, make sure the spout is very clean, because nobody wants Quaker State mixed into the peanuts. 

 Lee


----------



## JGUIS (May 25, 2006)

So some of these painted label oil bottles have value?  I run across them from time to time, but usually leave them lay cause I figured they were too new.  I did keep the first one I found for my collection, a SOHIO valve oil bottle with white painted label.  Glass bottles in a garage, yikes!


----------



## capsoda (May 25, 2006)

Hey Josh, You can easly get 25 bucks for them from gas station memerobila collectors and hot rodders. Hometowners that collect that stuff will pay more.


----------



## JGUIS (May 25, 2006)

Ugh, now to remember where I left them.


----------

